# Helor 106 - 71mm burrs handheld?!



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello what's this? A handheld grinder with 71mm burrs.. are they kidding? Oh, and gears!

Drawings only so likely at an early stage.

https://www.yoycart.com/Product/554330478031/

google translated summary of the interesting bits -

"Mazzer 186C 71mm burrs

Deceleration handle

Handle built-in reducer

High precision gearbox

Magnetic powder cup

The precision is 5 times that of Helor 101

The whole machine 14 bearings

Body shaft two ceramic bearings

Variable speed handles and magnetic powder cups are patented

Please behave" (!)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

More here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39133-New-manual-grinder-by-Helor&p=510334#post510334


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> More here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39133-New-manual-grinder-by-Helor&p=510334#post510334


They are different, one is 83mm burrs for home use.

The one in this thread is 71mm burrs portable


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Never said they were the same. Just very similar information on a different thread.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok, thanks.

Never really heard of Helor before the thread started by stanic. How are they generally regarded?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

igm45 said:


> Never really heard of Helor before the thread started by stanic. How are they generally regarded?


Helor are an Australian company who introduced the 101 about a year ago, similar size to the Feldgrind. It got a great introduction from ultra-hip Oz coffee dude Matty D and seems to be well liked down under, they sell direct but don't have resellers in the UK. They just announced the Stance on their website (aka Heller Helor 102 in China) as described on Stanics thread, this 106 monster handheld looks a long way off.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Apparently someone is selling their xmas present









https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F292384111544


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Buyer Beware*

This is a lot of money to part with for a seller with a very low count on ebay


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

True, if you get a message asking to pay away from eBay it should be a major no no. If you pay via eBay your fully protected.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Agree on the comments above. Didn't see seller has a low count. Collection strongly recommended for buyer.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dylan said:


> True, if you get a message asking to pay away from eBay it should be a major no no. If you pay via eBay your fully protected.


As long as you pay Goods, and not Friends/family your still covered if you pick up your not covered by paypal either, it's in the small print.

Plus I would swerve it anyway


----------

